# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Παρακαμψη θερμοστατη σε αφρογαλιερα

## panagiotis80

Καλησπερα, εχω παρει μια αφρογαλιερα 550w γερμανικη bartscher. Η συσκευη εχει απα ενα κουμπακι που το παταμε για να ξεκινησει η αναδευση και το ζεσταμα του γαλακτος.
Η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη εχει μεγαλο καδο 800ml και υποτιθεται οτι κανει και για ζεστη σοκολατα.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν βαζω γαλα ακομα και κατω απο την ενδειξη max που εχει η συσκευη για να το ζεστανει μετα απο περιπου 90 η 100 δευτερολεπτα η συσκευη σταματαει αυτοματα με αποτελεσμα το γαλα να ειναι απλως χλιαρο χωρις να εχει προλαβει να το ζεστανει αρκετα. 
Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να "παρακαμψω" το αυτοματο shut down της συσκευης ωστε να λειτουργει συνεχομενα μεχρι να πατησω εγω ξανα το κουμπι; Λογικα θα πρεπει να απενεργοποιηθει ο θερμοστατης , ετσι δεν ειναι; 
H συσκευη ειναι αυτη: https://e-cart.gr/maziki-estiasi/eppagelmatikes-mixanes-kafe-espresso-filtroy-eidh-kafeneioy-eidh-kafe-barista-kafekopteioy/rofimata/mhxanes-sokolatas-afrogaloy/afrogaliera-800-ml-bartscher-germanias-190128.html

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να λέει από 0 έως 75 βαθμούς σημαίνει ότι κατασκευαστικά και με τους συγκεκριμένους χρόνους που δουλεύει θα έπρεπε να είχες αρκετά καυτό περιεχόμενο. 
Δεν νομίζω να είναι με βάση τον χρόνο λειτουργίας , αλλά κάποιος ελαττωματικός θερμοστάτης . Διπλασιάζοντας όπως επιθυμείς τους χρόνους και με ελαττωματικό θερμοστάτη λογικά θα έχεις πάλι χλιαρό περιεχόμενο αν η αιτία είναι ο θερμοστάτης.

----------


## panagiotis80

> Για να λέει από 0 έως 75 βαθμούς σημαίνει ότι κατασκευαστικά και με τους συγκεκριμένους χρόνους που δουλεύει θα έπρεπε να είχες αρκετά καυτό περιεχόμενο. 
> Δεν νομίζω να είναι με βάση τον χρόνο λειτουργίας , αλλά κάποιος ελαττωματικός θερμοστάτης . Διπλασιάζοντας όπως επιθυμείς τους χρόνους και με ελαττωματικό θερμοστάτη λογικά θα έχεις πάλι χλιαρό περιεχόμενο αν η αιτία είναι ο θερμοστάτης.


Πετρο σευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.
Δοκιμασα να βαλω αντι για γαλα νερο και η αναδευση κρατησε 1 λεπτο περισσοτερο και το θερμανε αρκετα σε σημειο να μη μπορω να το αγγιξω σχεδον. Οταν βαλω γαλα ομως η αναδευση σταματα συνηθως στα 90 η το πολυ 100 δευτερολεπτα και ετσι το γαλα δεν προλαβαινει να θερμανθει αρκετα και ομοιομορφα. Πως μπορω να ελεγξω αν ειναι θεμα θερμοστατη;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δοκιμασα να βαλω αντι για γαλα νερο και η αναδευση κρατησε 1 λεπτο περισσοτερο


Μιλάμε για ίδιες ποσότητες?



> και το θερμανε αρκετα σε σημειο να μη μπορω να το αγγιξω σχεδον.


 
Άρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή? . Δεν ξέρω αν η λειτουργία πιθανόν να διαφέρει αντί για γάλα σε νερό . Πιο πριν η ίδια συσκευή στην περίπτωση με το γάλα διαρκούσε περισσότερο ? / ζέσταινε περισσότερο?

----------


## panagiotis80

> Μιλάμε για ίδιες ποσότητες?
> 
> [/COLOR]Άρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή? . Δεν ξέρω αν η λειτουργία πιθανόν να διαφέρει αντί για γάλα σε νερό . Πιο πριν η ίδια συσκευή στην περίπτωση με το γάλα διαρκούσε περισσότερο ? / ζέσταινε περισσότερο?


Δοκιμασα ακριβως τις ιδιες ποσοτητες και στο γαλα και στο νερο. Περιπου δηλαδη 450ml.
Οταν βαζω νερο η συσκευη αναδευει-θερμαινει για περιπου 160-170 δευτερολεπτα, ενω οταν βαζω γαλα στα ιδια ml η συσκευη δουλευει περιπου 90-100 δευτερολεπτα.
Την αγορασα χθες οποτε δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετσι η λειτουργια της (παραξενο ομως να ειναι ετσι εφοσον το γαλα βγαινει χλιαρο ενω θα επρεπε να ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια μεχρι 75 βαθμους.). Αρχιζω και υποπτευομαι οτι σταματαει αρκετα νωριτερα απο οσο θα επρεπε και δεν προλαβαινει να θερμανει ομοιομορφα το γαλα.

----------


## klik

Έχει δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη!  :Lol: 

Για να αποφεφχθεί οποιοδήποτε παράμετρος τύχης, δοκίμασε 4 φορές να ζεστάνεις νερό (ίδια ποσότητα) και μέτρησε χρόνο λειτουργίας.
Ανάμεσα σε δυο δοκιμές να αδειάζεις το νερό και να βάζεις φρέσκο και επιπλέον να αφήνεις ένα πεντάλεπτο τουλάχιστο τη συσκευή σβηστή (να κρυώσουν οι θερμοστάτες της).

Επειδή παίζει ρόλο και η αρχική θερμοκρασία, τι θερμοκρασία είχε το γάλα και τι το νερό στο πείραμα σου; Είχαν και τα δυο ίδια θερμοκρασία; Το γάλα σου δεν έχει καμιά περίεργη πυκνότητα (δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα παχύρευστο) σωστά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη εχει μεγαλο *καδο 800ml* και υποτιθεται οτι κανει και για ζεστη σοκολατα.





> Δοκιμασα ακριβως τις ιδιες ποσοτητες και στο γαλα και στο νερο. Περιπου δηλαδη *450ml.*


Εάν η εξάρτηση του χρόνου είναι βάση παρέμβασης θερμοστάτη, η παραπάνω διαφορά σε ml θα αλλάξει τους χρόνους (π.χ. 100ml ακόμη πιο σύντομα θα παύσει η συσκευή).

----------


## panagiotis80

> Εάν η εξάρτηση του χρόνου είναι βάση παρέμβασης θερμοστάτη, η παραπάνω διαφορά σε ml θα αλλάξει τους χρόνους (π.χ. 100ml ακόμη πιο σύντομα θα παύσει η συσκευή).


Καλημερα, βαζω ιδια ακριβως ποσοτητα και στο γαλα και στο νερο.
Δηλαδη 450ml νερο η 450ml γαλα. Στην πρωτη περιπτωση, οταν δηλαδη προκειτε για νερο η συσκευη σταματαει αυτοματα μετα απο περιπου 160-170 δευτερολεπτα θερμαινοντας ικανοποιητικα το νερο.
Οταν ομως προκειτε για γαλα στην ιδια ακριβως ποσοτητα η συσκευη σταματαει μονη της μετα απο 90-100 δευτερολεπτα με αποτελεσμα το γαλα να βγαινει χλιαρο (προφανως δεν εχει προφτασει να το ζεστανει ικανοποιητικα σε τοσο συντομο χρονο).
Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ανοιξω την συσκευη και να αυξησω ισως τον χρονο που κοβει ο θερμοστατης η ακομα καλυτερα να τον παρακαμψω εντελως και να κλεινω την συσκευη χεριοκινητα;

----------


## panagiotis80

> Έχει δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη! 
> 
> Για να αποφεφχθεί οποιοδήποτε παράμετρος τύχης, δοκίμασε 4 φορές να ζεστάνεις νερό (ίδια ποσότητα) και μέτρησε χρόνο λειτουργίας.
> Ανάμεσα σε δυο δοκιμές να αδειάζεις το νερό και να βάζεις φρέσκο και επιπλέον να αφήνεις ένα πεντάλεπτο τουλάχιστο τη συσκευή σβηστή (να κρυώσουν οι θερμοστάτες της).
> Επειδή παίζει ρόλο και η αρχική θερμοκρασία, τι θερμοκρασία είχε το γάλα  και τι το νερό στο πείραμα σου; Είχαν και τα δυο ίδια θερμοκρασία; Το  γάλα σου δεν έχει καμιά περίεργη πυκνότητα (δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα  παχύρευστο) σωστά;



Το περιεργο ειναι οτι ενω το νερο βρυσης εχει χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια απο το γαλα που βαζω (το γαλα το εχω στο ψυγειο) παρολαυτα η συσκευη παραμενει ανοιχτη για περισσοτερη ωρα, ενω κανονικα στο γαλα που εχει θερμοκρασια ψυγειου (6 βαθμοι) θα επρεπε για να το ζεστανει ικανοποιητικα να κοβει ποιο αργα ο θερμοστατης απο οτι στο νερο.
Το γαλα που χρησιμοποιω ειναι ενα lidl milbona full fat 3.5%, δεν εχω δοκιμασει με αλλης μαρκας ακομα αν και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.bartscher.com/en//Coffee...SI400/p/190129



> 150 ml to 400 ml of milk can be foamed/heated in approx. 80-90 seconds


Λογικό δεν είναι? 
Τι εννοεί πιο παρακάτω ? (και μήπως αυτό παίζει ρόλο?)



> 1 magnetic mixer disk for micro milk froth                                                  
> 2 magnetic mixer disks for firm milk froth


Πιστεύω ο χρόνος λειτουργίας έχει να κάνει με την ποσότητα στο γάλα , σε μικρότερη ποσότητα και επειδή πρόκειται για μετατροπή σε αφρό , με τις ιδιότητες του αφρού μπορεί να σταματήσει νωρίτερα .

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου ειπες οτι την αγορασες προσφατα. παρε την και πηγαινε στο καταστημα απο οπου την αγορασες. οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι λαθος.

----------

mikemtb73 (19-02-18)

----------


## panagiotis80

> φιλε μου ειπες οτι την αγορασες προσφατα. παρε την και πηγαινε στο καταστημα απο οπου την αγορασες. οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι λαθος.


Αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο αλλά έκανα την βλακεία και πέταξα την συσκευασία και δεν την δέχονται πίσω.
Λοιπον, εκανα αρκετες δοκιμες.
Αρχικα εβαλα 400ml γαλα και το ζεστανε αλλα οχι ικανοποιητικα, η συσκευη εκλεισε μετα απο 75 δευτερολεπτα ακριβως.
Μετα απο αυτο την εβγαλα εκτος πριζας για κανενα μισαωρο και εβαλα 400ml κρυου νερου βρυσης. Η αφρογαλιερα εκλεισε αυτοματα μετα απο 114 δευτερολεπτα ζεσταινοντας αρκετα το νερο σχεδον σε σημειο να μην μπορω να το ακουμπησω.
Οι μετρησεις επαναληφθηκαν 3 φορες με πανω κατω τους ιδιους ακριβως χρονους. Δηλαδη με ισες ακριβως ποσοτητες νερου και γαλακτος στο νερο κλεινει στα 110 ως 120 δευτερολεπτα και στο γαλα απο 70 ως 82 δευτερολεπτα. 
Τι στο καλο; Κανει "διακρισεις" με το γαλα? 
Δυστυχως εκανα αποτυχημενη αγορα και αν ειναι να μου μεινει τουλαχιστον θα την "πειραξω" ωστε αν γινεται να μπορω να την κλεινω μονο χειροκινητα ωστε να κραταει την αναδευση στο γαλα παραπανω χρονο για να προλαβαινει να το ζεστανει.

Πέτρο η συσκευη ειναι αυτη https://www.bartscher.com/de/c/Milch...800ml/p/190128
Αν δεις εχει 2 εξαρτημακια. Το ενα το κυλινδρικο που μοιαζει με ελατηριακι ειναι για το αφρογαλα και το αλλο ειναι απλα για να αναδευσει το γαλα και να φτιαχνει υποτιθεται π.χ. ζεστη σοκολατα

----------


## panagiotis80

Λοιπον,

Τελικα ανοιξα την συσκευη και αποσυνδεσα ενα φισακι που ερχοταν απο την αντισταση και πηγαινε στην πλακετα. Τωρα ανοιγω την συσκευη και δεν κλεινει πλεον αυτοματα, με αποτελεσμα να θερμαινει αρκετα το γαλα οσο θελω εγω. Απλως η συσκευη κλεινει μονο αν ξαναπατησω το κουμπι on./off.

----------


## xsterg

επιμενω οτι κινεισαι λαθος. οπως και λαθος εκανε το μαγαζι. επομενο βημα η αντιπροσωπεια της συσκευης. που δεν ξερω αν θα δεχτουν βεβαια γιατι εχεις ηδη επεμβει μεσα στην συσκευη.

----------


## klik

Is Danger your middle name? Να εχεις πρόχειρο το τηλ της πυροσβεστικής...
Ρισκάρεις χωρίς λογο.

----------

johnnyb (21-02-18), xsterg (21-02-18)

----------

